# Lego Star Wars (PC)



## nubuilder (Jan 7, 2005)

*WinXP HOME*
I installed Lego Star Wars on my computer as the administrator and it worked. I then logged off and signed on as my name and it didn't work. I got this message:

Nu2Api Runtime Error!
Important. Do no ignore!

File:.\numem.c
Line:405

Description:Alloc failed -1 requested at: .\pc\nufont_pc.cpp (430)

(Your application has generated an erro message)

I then went back in as administrator as the first name, unistalled it, and changed my name to administrator. Logged off as the first admin, logged on as my name, installed, it worked, logged off, changed my name back to limited, logged back on as my name, and I got the error above.
*
What do I do to get it to worked under my name as a limited account?*


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

is it installed in an area that you have no privlieges to?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;307091


----------



## nubuilder (Jan 7, 2005)

It is installed under C:/Program Files/Giant/Lego Star Wars.

I will give the link you provided a try.

I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Thundercho (Sep 23, 2005)

I recently purchased Lego Star Wars and got the infamous "nu2api" error message. The game worked OK for me since I have administrator rights on my XP Pro machine. For the kids, it didn't work, since they are not administrators. Do I give them admin rights on my XP box? I don't think so! Am I always around to type in an admin password when the program is using the "Run as" option? No.

This fix has worked on other program that requires admin rights to run, and it seems to work for this game too. I give Full Control permissions to the users on the game directory and it's subdirectories. Here's how:

1. Open Windows Explorer and go to C:\Program Files.
2. Right click on the Giant folder and click on Properties.
3. Go to the Security tab, click on "Users", then check the "Full Control" checkbox under the "Allow" column.
4. Click "OK" button to finish.

Enjoy!


----------



## mslightn (Sep 22, 2007)

To "C:\Program Files\Giant\LEGO Star Wars Game\lego_data", give the unprivileged account "write" permission (only!). 

This solved the error mentioned above for me completely - and with minimal security changes...


----------

